# [Update 23.08.10: Neue Logos entdeckt] AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?



## Explosiv (16. August 2010)

*AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Laut ATi-Forum.de habe man aus einer anonymen chinesischen Quelle erfahren, dass AMD zum Ende des Jahres die Einstellung des ATi-Logos plant. Der Grund dafür sollen Kosteneinsparungen sein und man möchte so auch für mehr Transparenz in den eigenen Produktreihen sorgen. Es wäre nämlich auf die Dauer wohl zu Kostspielig für AMD, zwei Brands zu umwerben, wenn Fusion erscheint.



			
				News.ATi-Forum.de schrieb:
			
		

> _Das weiterführen des Produktnamens ATi-Graphics, der längst nicht mehr existierenden Firma, wäre für AMD auf die Dauer zu kostspielig, da AMD so für zwei verschiedene Brands umwerben müsste, wenn Fusion mit integrierter Grafik erscheint.
> 
> Außerdem gingen aus den Informationen hervor, dass die Einstellung des ATi-Logos bereits zum Ende diesen Jahres erfolgen soll. Grund dafür könnte auch die momentane Dominanz von Intel im Bereich der OEM-Rechner sein. Denn wenn ein PC mit Core i7-Prozessor, folglich auch mit einem Core i7-Aufkleber verziert ist, der PC aber eine Grafikkarte aus dem Hause AMD besitzt, so auch ein ATi-Logo fällig wird, lässt dies so kaum Rückschlüsse auf den tatsächlichen Hersteller der Grafikkarte zu, sprich AMD. Ein neues Logo könnte dies ändern. _



Eine Bestätigung steht bisher noch aus und die Information bleibt daher vorerst ein Gerücht.

*Update 17.08.10:*

ATi-Forum.de hat sich direkt mit AMD in Verbindung gesetzt, jedoch wollte man das Gerücht weder dementieren, noch bestätigen. Das lässt Raum für weitere Spekulationen.

*Update 23.08.10:* Da eine Bestätigung AMDs noch immer aussteht, hat sich ATi-Forum.de auf die Suche nach den evtl. neuen Logos gemacht. 
Ersteres Bild zeigt ein deutlich weniger farbenfrohes ATi-Logo, welches nur noch als Hinweis auf den verbauten Grafik-Chip dienen soll. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zweiteres Logo ist allem Anschein nach, als neuer Aufmacher gedacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unklar ist bisher, was das neue Vision-Logo zu bedeuten hat, denn es stellt eindeutig eine neue Klasse dar. Es wird weiter vermutet, dass AMD sich mit dem neuen Logo, als Hersteller in den Vordergrund stellen möchte, da ATi als Firma nicht mehr existent ist. Das würde auch das graue, unauffällige ATi-Logo erklären.Ob sich dies Bewahrheitet und ob ATi als Logo verschwindet, bleibt laut ATi-Forum.de weiterhin abzuwarten. 

Quelle: News.ATi-Forum.de


----------



## thysol (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Oh nein. Dass ist fuer mich echt schlecht. Bei so einer Messe wo Intel Mitarbeiter rumrennen habe ich immer dass Wort AMD gemieden und gesagt ich haette eine ATI-Grafikkarte. Falls ich da nochmal hingehen sollte muss ich wohl diesmal dass Wort AMD bei den Intel Leuten in den Mund nehmen.

Ich kann ja dann nicht mehr sagen ich habe eine ATI Karte.

@Explosiv
Wie immer von dir eine User News wie sie sein sollte.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Ich denke, dass es nicht nur um die Kosten geht sondern auch um Intel eins auszuwischen! Da ja dann Intel und AMD auf dem Rechner steht!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass es nicht nur um die Kosten geht sondern auch um Intel eins auszuwischen! Da ja dann Intel und AMD auf dem Rechner steht!



Oh ja, das wird Intel sehr doll interessieren was für Sticker du dir aufs Case klebst   


@ Topic 

FInde ich nicht schlimm. Schließlich gibts "ATI" nun schon ein paar Jährchen nichtmehr.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Ja es gibt Fanboys die diese Rechner dann nichtmehr Kaufen! Is zwar auch blöd für AMD aber für INtel auch!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Nö. 

Was soll das mit Intel zutun haben? Wenn jemand kein Intel mag, kauft er kein Intel, egal ob da jetzt nen ATI oder AMD Stick drauf ist. Oder willst du mir erzählen das es ATI Fanboys gibt die AMD nicht ausstehen können? Geht ja schlecht weils ein und dasselbe ist =P


----------



## AMD64X2-User (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Nein wenn ein Intel jünger sich nen PC kaufen will da aber auch nen AMD sticker klebt kauft er diesen nicht!


----------



## Herb_G (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Macht einfach nur Sinn. Mittlerweile ist es so fest im Kundenbewußtsein verankert, dass ATI "AMD ist".


----------



## Bääängel (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Hmmm, ob das für Menschen, die keine Ahnung haben, wirkloch hilft einen Überblick zu behalten ist fraglich. So konnte jeder Dummi erkennen, aha ATi bedeutet gleich Garaka udn AMD bedeutet gleich Prozi.


----------



## WhackShit007 (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

viele oem-rechner darunter auch viele mobile geräte setzen auf ati-grafik. könnte jedes mal mit amd-logo bei diesen pc`s geworben werden, wäre dass wohl ein großer marketingvorteil für amd. die leute würden dann sehen dass amd auch hinter sehr leistungsstarken grafikkarten steckt und nicht nur der ewige zweite hinter intel ist.


----------



## WhackShit007 (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Ja es gibt Fanboys die diese Rechner dann nichtmehr Kaufen! Is zwar auch blöd für AMD aber für INtel auch!



diese leute sehen dann doch wahrscheinlich immernoch nen i7 aufkleber daneben und wenns nen amd-prozzi ist hätten dieselbigen wohl sowieso was anderes gekauft. verstehe da deine argumentationsweise nicht.

insgesamt wird doch nur der markenname AMD aufgewertet und dass kann doch nur gut sein für AMD!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Nein wenn ein Intel jünger sich nen PC kaufen will da aber auch nen AMD sticker klebt kauft er diesen nicht!



Ob da ein ATI oder AMD Logo drauf ist, ist doch egal. Wenn er keine AMD/ATI Karte mag, kauft er ein Rechner mit "Nvidia-Sticker".


----------



## 0Martin21 (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Logisch und vernünftig ist es, denn jeder weiß das AMD ATI gekauft hat und das es an sich eine Firma ist. Warum sollte man zweit mal für Werbung zahlen wenn man eine Firma ist?! Schade ist es nicht ich kann auch Logos verzichten. ich hoffe ja das die damit wieder über 200 Mille im Jahr sparen.


----------



## Perry (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Also das große Problem sehe ich dadrin auch nicht. Mal ganz abgesehen davon das ich Fanboys an sich schon sa doof finde und nicht nachvollziehen kann wie man sowas wird. Vielleicht bin aber auch nicht primitiv genug gestrickt dafür um sowas zu verstehen.


----------



## Skysnake (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Ich find es allerdings nicht gut, das die Marke eingestellt werden soll.

Man siehe nur METRO Gruppe, wieviele Marken die haben, ich sag nur Saturn und MadiaMakrt...


Es lohnt sich sehr oft mehrere Marken zu haben, da man dadurch oft mehr Kunden an sich bindet, da nun mal historisch bedingt gegen X oder Y eine Abneigung besteht.

Für AMD wäre es viel besser ein Gemeinschaftslogo zu entwickelt, in dem beide vorherigen Logos drin vorkommen! Gerade in Anbetracht des Fusion konzepts würde sich dies sehr anbieten.


----------



## Rocksteak (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Für AMD wäre es viel besser ein Gemeinschaftslogo zu entwickelt, in dem beide vorherigen Logos drin vorkommen! Gerade in Anbetracht des Fusion konzepts würde sich dies sehr anbieten.



Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Dieser Schritt ist imo längst überfällig! Gut zu hören, dass man sich endlich dazu entschieden hat.
AMD hat ATI aufgekauft, also wird auch AMD sein Logo beibehalten.

Ein völlig neues Logo halte ich für unpraktisch, da dann der Wiedererkennungswert entfällt.


----------



## Explosiv (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Für AMD wäre es viel besser ein Gemeinschaftslogo zu entwickelt, in dem beide vorherigen Logos drin vorkommen! Gerade in Anbetracht des Fusion konzepts würde sich dies sehr anbieten.



Wie stellst Du Dir das vor, ein Fusion-AMD-CPU-ATi-Graphics-Logo  ?
Wäre wohl etwas überladen, für einen so kleinen Sticker,...

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Bääängel (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Warum, einfach mit einem Sticker das Front Panel vollkleistern. Gibt nciht zu groß nur zu klein.


----------



## Hugo78 (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

"ATI" wird verschwinden, aber "AMD Radeon" bleibt.
Also viel ändert sich doch nicht?!


----------



## Two-Face (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ein völlig neues Logo halte ich für unpraktisch, da dann der Wiedererkennungswert entfällt.


 
Genau deswegen wäre es ja nicht so toll.

AMD wollte die Marke ja auch beibehalten, weil ATI einfach für gute, sich bei der Kundschaft etablierte Produkte steht.


----------



## zøtac (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Wie wärs mit ATD?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Bin zwar keine Fanboy finde es aber schon echt schade wenn das weg wäre. Weil man es doch Jahr lang gewohnt und es hat doch auch was wenn man so was hat. Auch wenn Ati schon seit Jahren von AMD gekauft wurde. Und ansich nicht mehr "exerziert" sonder in Amd intrigiert ist. Geht doch eine Stück dann verloren wie ich finde.



zøtac schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit ATD?


  Was soll das denn aus geschrieben heißen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Also ich habe mich damit abgefunden seitdem ATI gekauft wurde. Das war damals schon eher ein bissel schmerzhaft, aber doch nicht wenn ein Logo einer längst toten Firma nach Jahren wegfällt.


----------



## TheMF6265 (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

ich denke, es wäre sinnvoll, wenn sie das ATI-Rot im Logo behalten würden und es für alle Graka Produkte dann ein rotes AMD logo gäbe und für den Rest das bisherige 
die Entscheidung ist auf jeden Fall ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Er zeigt, dass beide Firmen inzwischen sehr eng zusammengewachsen sind


----------



## Hugo78 (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Das rot für die Grafiksparte wird man sicherlich beibehalten.


----------



## Vhailor (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Finde ich gut und nur logisch.

Allerdings bin ich zu wenig in dem Marketing/Sales-Geschäft firm, um das anfängliche Argument nachvollziehen zu können.
Würde dieses noch bei einem Vergleich von MM/Saturn funktionieren, sehe ich das bei ATI/AMD ein wenig anders, zumal die Produkte unterschiedlich sind.

Es ist ja durchaus ein Synergieeffekt der Werbemaßnahmen beider Marken vorhanden. Aber es dürften doch nur marginale Kosteneinsparungen generiert werden, da auch zukünftig für die Grafikleistung / Prozessorleistung und das Fusionpotential geworben werden muss. So werden doch wohl kaum die Anzeigen in Masse reduziert, sondern es prangt auf den Werbeseiten nur ein anderes Logo respektive eines weniger.


----------



## Skysnake (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

ja und genau deswegen entzieht sich mir der Sinn. Intel zieht ja auch nicht ohne Grund seine Pentium Marke so lange mit.


----------



## Low (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Nein wenn ein Intel jünger sich nen PC kaufen will da aber auch nen AMD sticker klebt kauft er diesen nicht!



Was? Solche kaputten Leute gibt es? Diese Welt ist einfach zu Krank für mich


----------



## X Broster (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*



Bääängel schrieb:


> Hmmm, ob das für Menschen, die keine Ahnung haben, wirkloch hilft einen Überblick zu behalten ist fraglich. So konnte jeder Dummi erkennen, aha ATi bedeutet gleich Garaka udn AMD bedeutet gleich Prozi.


So ist es. 

Auf der anderen Seite möchte AMD mit Fusion richtig durchstarten, sowohl auf Desktop, als auch auf dem dem Mobilen Sektor, zwei Logos wären dafür nicht optimal.

Zuminstest sollte das ATI Logo für diskreten Grafiklösungen bestehen bleiben.


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

ATi ist ein Markenname den man nicht einfach sterben lässt wenn man auch nur ein ganz klein wenig Hirn hat. 
Aber das sind wieder die Marketingstrategen und BWL-Fachschnösel die sich mit der Materie "ATi" einfach nicht befassen und den Begriff ATi nicht als gut und teuer ansehen sondern nur in der Lage sind Zahlen auszuwerten. Sich selbst nicht auf die Schuhe pissen ist schon viel verlangt für die Jungs.

Ich finds nicht gut, ATi gehört zum Hardwareleben dazu wie die die hängenden Lefzen zu Angie Merkel.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Ob nun auf dem Sticker "ATI Radeon Premium Graphics" oder "AMD Radeon Premium Graphics" drauf steht ist doch egal.


----------



## Skysnake (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Ah ok, und für dich machts auch keinen Unterschied ob jetzt Auda A4 oder VW A4 draufsteht...

Oder ob VW Polo oder Seat  XY drauf steht?

Im Prinziep machts keinen Unterschied, aber du hast ne gewisse Markenbinung, und die sollte man nicht einfach wegschmeisen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Kannst ja gerne Geld an AMD spenden das sie eine tote Marke nur wegen des Aufklebers am Leben erhalten.


----------



## Skysnake (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Naja, Ati verkauft sich atm deutlich besser als AMD...

Und mir ist es wurscht ob da nur AMD, ATI, Intel oder Hutzefuck draufsteht, solange P/L stimmt werd ichs kaufen, aber das ist leider eher nicht die Regel.

Btw man kann durchaus nen nettes Logo aus allem drei machen

Jetzt halt nur die Farben des Verlaufs anpassen, und halt in der Mitte keinen Strudeleffekt in der Form, sondern eher nen Aufsaugen mit verwirbelnmit nem Strahlenden Überschein in dessen Mitte das Fusion Logo dann prangert. 

Sozusagen die Fusion vom besten aus allen beiden Welten, den GPU´s und den CPU´s (so jetzt marketingselbstverherrlichend


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

wenn sie ein Logo aus beiden machen, haben sie ja nix gekonnt. Die Marke "ATI" kostet nunmal sinnlos Geld, es gibt kein ATI mehr. 

Gerade AMD die sowieso kaum Gewinn machen, könnte es weiter aus den Verlusten holen. 

Fakt ist nunmal, ein Dau weiß nicht was AMD, Nvidia, Intel oder ATI ist. Und jemand der die Marken kennt, kennt sich auch in der IT Welt aus, zumindenst soweit, das er weiß das AMD=ATI ist.


----------



## ultrachief (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Ich will ATI als Namen und AMD als Publisher.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass es nicht nur um die Kosten geht sondern auch um Intel eins auszuwischen! Da ja dann Intel und AMD auf dem Rechner steht!



dann verbaut Intel halt jetzt primär nVidia
Problemo solved 



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Ja es gibt Fanboys die diese Rechner dann nichtmehr Kaufen! Is zwar auch blöd für AMD aber für INtel auch!



diese Fanboys kaufen sowieso nix von Amd...
ob das jetzt ATi oder AMD heißt...



WhackShit007 schrieb:


> viele oem-rechner darunter auch viele mobile geräte setzen auf ati-grafik. könnte jedes mal mit amd-logo bei diesen pc`s geworben werden, wäre dass wohl ein großer marketingvorteil für amd.



Das wäre wohl der Hauptgrund für einen Wechsel
und wahrscheinlich auch vorteilhaft (Marketing-technisch)


WhackShit007 schrieb:


> die leute würden dann sehen dass amd auch hinter sehr leistungsstarken grafikkarten steckt und nicht nur der ewige zweite hinter intel ist.


sondern auch der ewige zweite hinter nVidia 
sorry konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.. (hoffe versteht spaß )


----------



## Skysnake (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Und ein Dau denkt: WAU auf dem PC stehen 4 Logos, und der hat so nette Zahlen, auf dem anderen stehen nur 2, der mit 4 is sicher besser...


----------



## moe (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

finde ich jetzt nicht so toll.
das ist, als ob vw den markennamen audi absägen würde. 
da steckt ja schon nochn bisschen mehr dahinter als nur das logo und der name, auch wenns jetzt von amd verwaltet wird.


----------



## KILLTHIS (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Mich stört's nicht. Name hin oder her, das Produkt ist entscheidend.


----------



## serafen (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

... ok, das haken wir einfach unter der Rubrik "Sommerloch-Thematik" ab ...


----------



## Hugo78 (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*



moe schrieb:


> finde ich jetzt nicht so toll.
> das ist, als ob vw den markennamen audi absägen würde.
> da steckt ja schon nochn bisschen mehr dahinter als nur das logo und der name, auch wenns jetzt von amd verwaltet wird.



Stimmt, es steckt mehr dahinter.
AMD Fusion.

Wenn die breite Masse der Verbraucher mitbekommt, dass die AMD eigene Grafik potenter ist als die Intels, greifen sie bewusst zu AMD.

Und wenn in Zukunft, die Grafikarten nicht mehr als ATI Radeon verkauft werden, sondern als AMD Radeon, dann färbt das auch auf AMD Fusion ab.

Während Intel immernoch mit dem altbackenden Image ihrer GMA Teile zukämpfen hat.
Zu Recht.


----------



## moe (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

naja, das ist dann wohl der tribut, den amd für das bessere marketing bezahlen muss. 
ist ja auch egal, hauptsache, dei pcbs werden nicht grün.


----------



## Hugo78 (16. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Mit Blick auf NV's Grün, wird man sicherlich, so weit es geht, das Rot für die Grafiksparte beibehalten wollen.
Das Fusionlogo ist ja schon gelblich, manchmal aber auch in silber.


----------



## Genghis99 (17. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Versteh ich das richtig - Fusion wird eine CPU mit Grafikkern. warum sollte in so einem Rechner noch ein Intel Prozessor verbaut werden ?

Überhaupt - welche Sorge um einen Sticker....

Alles Klar- Sommerloch.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (17. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Genau deswegen wäre es ja nicht so toll.
> 
> AMD wollte die Marke ja auch beibehalten, weil ATI einfach für gute, sich bei der Kundschaft etablierte Produkte steht.



Solang der Name "Radeon" weiterhin da steht, sollte es kein Problem sein...

Alf: "Von wem kamen nochma die Radeons? Irgendeine Abkürzung mit einem A oder so am Anfang?"

Otto: "Da steht AMD Radeon."

Alf: "Ja, kann sein."


----------



## Explosiv (17. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Alf: "Von wem kamen nochma die Radeons? Irgendeine Abkürzung mit einem A oder so am Anfang?"
> 
> Otto: "Da steht AMD Radeon."
> 
> Alf: "Ja, kann sein."



lol  !


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (17. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Muss man denn in Threats die dazu einladen immer mit diesem Fanboy gequatsche anfangen?????

Der Threat Titel lautet: AMD bald ohne ATI Logo

NICHT wer hat wen lieber und findet des anderen Meinung nicht richtig!!!!!!

lg


----------



## Perry (17. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Also eine Option für ein neues corporate Design insbesondere beim Logo, wär ein großes A ganz am Rand und dann oben etwas kleiner MD und darunter Ti wobei der obere Teil AMD-Grün ist und der untere ATi rot und die farben verlaufen an der Grenzfläche ineinander.


----------



## Adam West (17. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Versteh ich das richtig - Fusion wird eine CPU mit Grafikkern. warum sollte in so einem Rechner noch ein Intel Prozessor verbaut werden ?



wer behauptet denn sowas?



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Alles Klar- Sommerloch.



nich wirklich. wenn ein markenname vom markt verschwindet und unter nem anderen name weiter vermarktet wird, hat das mit sicherheit nicht nur auswirkungen auf amd, sondern auch auf diverse andere faktoren.

MfG


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (17. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Naja, seit dem Kauf Atis war es irgendwie klar dass AMD diesen Schritt irgendwann unternehmen wird, oder ?! Schade ...


----------



## Skysnake (17. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

nein, das war eigentlich überhaupt nicht klar und widerspricht den allgemeinen Gepflogenheiten. Normal lässt man NEVER EVER so ne Marke einfach sterben. Z.B. in Deutschland stehen die Brands auch in der Passiva, sprich nimmste den Namen von markt musste ihn abwerten und das haut dir direkt in deine Bücher rein.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> nein, das war eigentlich überhaupt nicht klar und widerspricht den allgemeinen Gepflogenheiten. Normal lässt man NEVER EVER so ne Marke einfach sterben. Z.B. in Deutschland stehen die Brands auch in der Passiva, sprich nimmste den Namen von markt musste ihn abwerten und das haut dir direkt in deine Bücher rein.



Na klar, wenn Google was kauft, setzen die auch ihren "Google" Namen davor. 

Oder bestes Beispiel, Oracle. Die haben auch SUN gekauft, und Schwupps gibts kein SUN Java mehr, sondern Oracle Java. Oder Oracle Virtual Box etc. 

Ati gibts nicht mehr, seid Jahren. Damit muss man sich so langsam mal abgefunden haben (auch wenns für manche Fanboys hart ist).


----------



## XXTREME (17. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Ich finde es Scheissse wenn es so kommt.


----------



## Skysnake (17. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Das hat nix mit Fanboy zu tun, wie gesagt, mir ist es scheis egal was auf ner Karte draufsteht, solange P/L stimmt. Als gelernter Kaufmann kann ich so ne Entscheidung allerdings wie gesagt nicht nachvollziehen. 

Dass das SUN bei Java etc rausgelaffen ist ist durchaus verständlich, da ja auch Oracle im Softwarebereich (Datenbanken etc) tätig ist, im Hardwarebereich bleibt der Markenname SUN allerdins erhalten, und so macht dies auch Sinn.

Wie gesagt, man hätte so arg mit dem ATI/AMD Logo spielen können in Anbetracht von Fusion und auch sonst den AMD Sticker gut unterbringen können auch wenn nur ne ATI Karte drin steckt, aber diese Chance lassen se sich recht leichtfertig durch die Lappen gehen. 

Und btw das Argument von wegen bla Werbung etc. durch den Wegfall einer Marke kannste net wirklich Geld einsparen, da du die Produkte trotzdem bewerben musst, und ob da nu nur ein AMD Logo oder nen AMD+ATI Logo eingeblendet ist, ist mal ziemlich scheis egal, was die Kosten angeht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und btw das Argument von wegen bla Werbung etc. durch den Wegfall einer Marke kannste net wirklich Geld einsparen, da du die Produkte trotzdem bewerben musst, und ob da nu nur ein AMD Logo oder nen AMD+ATI Logo eingeblendet ist, ist mal ziemlich scheis egal, was die Kosten angeht.



Anscheinend nicht, sonst würden sie den Namen ja behalten


----------



## Explosiv (17. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und btw das Argument von wegen bla Werbung etc. durch den Wegfall einer Marke kannste net wirklich Geld einsparen, da du die Produkte trotzdem bewerben musst, und ob da nu nur ein AMD Logo oder nen AMD+ATI Logo eingeblendet ist, ist mal ziemlich scheis egal, was die Kosten angeht.



Schmarn mit Soße. Es ist wesentlich günstiger und PR-technsich einfacher eine Marke zu umwerben, als zwei. 2-1=1 Sry, dass musste jetzt sein .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Adam West (17. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Anscheinend nicht, sonst würden sie den Namen ja behalten



denk ich auch. muss ein Label/Name/Marke nicht auch finanziert werden? 

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Update] AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

wenn du ne Marken schaffen willst sicherlich, das muss ja erstmal wer kennen, umgekehrt, wenn ne Marke besteht fallen kaum noch Kosten an um diese am Leben zu halten im Vergleich dazu, wenn du die Marke einfach sterben lässt und wo anders die Produkte eingliederst. 

Zumal du die Rechte an nem Markennamen nicht aufgeben wirst/kannst da ansonsten ja jemand diesen nutzen könnte und so ein schlechtes Licht auf dich fallen könnte. Ergo sparste rein garnix. Wie gesagt ob jetzt Logo X oder Y oder X+Y eingeblendet wird ist total Jacke wie Hose. Die Corporate Identity steht und muss bei so ner Firma eigentlich nicht mehr wirklich gepflegt werden, da gibts für alles eigentlich schon Regeln und Vorgaben, an die man sich halten kann und gut ist. 

Also die Einsparungen sind wirklich lächerlich. 

Der einzigste Vorteil ist halt das man das Image der guten GraKas besser auf die CPU´s übertragen kann, wird allerdings auch am Anfang für einiges an Verwirrung bei einigen Sorgen und ist halt auch immer nen zweischneidiges Schwert, da auch die GraKa´s an AMD´s teils schlechten Ruf zu knabbern bekommen könnten, oder falls die CPU´s gut und die GraKas mal schlecht sind entsprechendes halt auch negativ gelten kann.

Allgemein sollte man so ne Differenzierung einfach nicht leichtfertig aufgeben, vorallem nichtg bei so starken Marken wie AMD und ATI, die sind ja Millionen jeweils wert. 

Stellt euch das doch mal im VW Konzern vor, oder in der Metro Gruppe etc etc. Würden das alle machen, dann hätten wir mal schnell 50-80% bei den großen Firmen weniger....

Lest einfach mal "wer gehört wem", da werdet ihr mit den Ohren schlackern teils. Ich sag nur Saturn/MM wie oft ist es so, das man beides in der Stadt hat und sogar relativ nah beieinander? Was würde es da an Kosten für Werbung etc einsparen wenn man die eine Marke sterben lassen würde? RICHTIG viel viel viel viel mehr, weil hier muss man tunlichst unterlassen die Firmen in Verbindung zu bringen, sprich hier haste wirklich die doppelten Werbeausgaben, bei AMD ATI sollte es kaum einen Unterschied geben ob nu nur AMD oder beide.

@Adam: was soll denn ne Marke noch kosten, wenn du sie mal gepushed hast? Richtig eigentlich nicht mehr viel, wenn du gute Produkte hast, dann machen das nämlich die Kunden, Fachmagazine etc. schon von allein. Nur BIS du mal ne Marke positioniert hast, dauerts ziemlich und musst du richtig Geld in die Hand nehmen, sobald du aber nen gewissen Stand hast, kannste die Ausgaben zurückfahren und musst halt nur noch deine Produkte Bewerben, und was da nu drauf steht ist wie gesagt total wurscht. Und bei ner Situation wie bei AMD/ATI ist es auch total egal ob man bei zwei Produkten nun beide Produkte mit einem Logo oder mit zwei Logos bewirbt, bewerben musst du sie in beiden Fällen gleich, das gibt sich rein garnichts.


----------



## mr.hellgate (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Update] AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Hmm... Was mich viel eher jetzt interessieren würde ist ob jetzt AMD in einer Statistik die meisten Chips verkauft (hat)? [CPUs und GPUs zusammen halt]
Denn bisher war es doch wenn ich mich recht erinnere [kann natürlich auch komplett falsch liegen] so das man sie einzeln aufgezählt hat oder? [Intel xx % chips marktanteil AMD yy % chips marktanteil nvidia zz% und ati aa %] 
Könnten sie dann nicht jetzt aus Marketingsicht sagen das sie der GRÖßTE Chip Verkäufer der Welt seien? [Intel xx % / AMD yy % / nvidia zz%]?

Und nicht bitte den Beitrag in allem außeinander nehmen  ist nur eine Theorie!

MfG Cool-Rider


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (17. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> nein, das war eigentlich überhaupt nicht klar und widerspricht den allgemeinen Gepflogenheiten. Normal lässt man NEVER EVER so ne Marke einfach sterben. Z.B. in Deutschland stehen die Brands auch in der Passiva, sprich nimmste den Namen von markt musste ihn abwerten und das haut dir direkt in deine Bücher rein.



Nvidia hat 3DFX auch sterben lassen (und das Gejammer darüber geht mir heute ziemlich aufn Keks). 



> @Adam: was soll denn ne Marke noch kosten, wenn du sie mal gepushed  hast? Richtig eigentlich nicht mehr viel, wenn du gute Produkte hast,  dann machen das nämlich die Kunden, Fachmagazine etc. schon von allein.  Nur BIS du mal ne Marke positioniert hast, dauerts ziemlich und musst du  richtig Geld in die Hand nehmen, sobald du aber nen gewissen Stand  hast, kannste die Ausgaben zurückfahren und musst halt nur noch deine  Produkte Bewerben, und was da nu drauf steht ist wie gesagt total  wurscht. Und bei ner Situation wie bei AMD/ATI ist es auch total egal ob  man bei zwei Produkten nun beide Produkte mit einem Logo oder mit zwei  Logos bewirbt, bewerben musst du sie in beiden Fällen gleich, das gibt  sich rein garnichts.


In der Fachpresse weiß man aber, dass ATI von AMD geschluckt wurde und seit Jahren findet man in entsprechenden Artikeln über neue GPUs vermehrt den Namen AMD und immer weniger ATI.
Wer sich also nur einen Hauch für PCs interessiert und vor einer Neuanschaffung ein paar Magazine liest, wird da eigentlich schon ziemlich mit der Nase drauf gestoßen.
Und den meisten Leuten, die sich nicht mit PCs auskennen, sagen auch namen wie ATI nix, also ist es egal, ob der Name wegfällt.


----------



## Skysnake (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Update] AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Bei 3DFX wars aber auch durchaus angebracht, da durch die Probleme und FAILS die sie vor der Übernahme hatten das Image ziemlich gelitten hatte. Dazu kommt natürlich, das halt beide die gleichen Produktgruppe hergestellt haben, daher wars durchaus Sinnvoll 3DFX sterben zu lassen, wobei man sagen muss, das FX hatten se ja ne gewisse Zeit bei den (Highend?) Karten.

Daher kann man das nicht so genau vergleichen mit AMD und ATI


----------



## MG42 (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Update] AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Bei 3DFX wars aber auch durchaus angebracht, da durch die Probleme und FAILS die sie vor der Übernahme hatten das Image ziemlich gelitten hatte. Dazu kommt natürlich, das halt beide die gleichen Produktgruppe hergestellt haben, daher wars durchaus Sinnvoll 3DFX sterben zu lassen, wobei man sagen muss, das FX hatten se ja ne gewisse Zeit bei den (Highend?) Karten.
> 
> Daher kann man das nicht so genau vergleichen mit AMD und ATI



Das FX gabs aber auch bei AMD, sag nur Athlon FX-51 (53, 55, 57, 60,  ...)
Was soll man da bei Nvidia mit den FX in Verbindung bringen, die Gf 5 Reihe war doch ein Fehlschlag.
Man könnte ja behaupten, dass es NVs Absicht war die Marke 3DFX mit ihrer FX 5xxx Reihe in den Dreck zu ziehen...


----------



## Perry (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Update] AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*



mr.hellgate schrieb:


> Hmm... Was mich viel eher jetzt interessieren würde ist ob jetzt AMD in einer Statistik die meisten Chips verkauft (hat)? [CPUs und GPUs zusammen halt]
> Denn bisher war es doch wenn ich mich recht erinnere [kann natürlich auch komplett falsch liegen] so das man sie einzeln aufgezählt hat oder? [Intel xx % chips marktanteil AMD yy % chips marktanteil nvidia zz% und ati aa %]
> Könnten sie dann nicht jetzt aus Marketingsicht sagen das sie der GRÖßTE Chip Verkäufer der Welt seien? [Intel xx % / AMD yy % / nvidia zz%]?
> 
> ...


 
Da Intel beide Statistiken anführt und im Gegensatz zu AMD auch noch Speicherchips und vieles andere auf Chipbasis herstellt und vertreibt, wird das so nicht funktionieren. Allerdings ist das Gesamtpaket von AMD um Welten besser als das von Intel, einfach nur weil Intels onboard Grafik nur für Office was taugt und ansonsten zum vergessen ist.
Auf CPU Seite kann sich AMD freuen wenn sie es schaffen Anschluss zu halten.


----------



## Blackstacker (18. August 2010)

*AW: [Update] AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

AMD hat doch teilweise schon neue Logos an denen man sehen kann das sich etwas ändert.
Es wird sicher eine langsame änderung geben bis beides verschmolzen ist.
dies ist ein sehr gutes beispiel die Vision Logos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sieht doch auch schon ganz schick aus oder?


----------



## Arrow1982 (18. August 2010)

*AW: [Update] AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*



Explosiv schrieb:


> *Update 17.08.10:*
> 
> ATi-Forum.de hat sich direkt mit AMD in Verbindung gesetzt, jedoch wollte man das Gerücht weder dementieren, noch bestätigen. Das lässt Raum für weitere Spekulationen.
> 
> Quelle: News.ATi-Forum.de



Hmm, ein denkwürdiges Update: Es lässt folgende Schlussfolgerung zu:

GAR KEINE.... WTF!?


----------



## Adam West (18. August 2010)

*AW: [Update] AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*



Arrow1982 schrieb:


> Hmm, ein denkwürdiges Update: Es lässt folgende Schlussfolgerung zu:
> 
> GAR KEINE.... WTF!?



komm ma wieder runter. Ein Update is ein Update. Gibt schlimmeres worüber man sich beschweren kann 

MfG


----------



## Stallohne (21. August 2010)

*AW: [Update] AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

dh für mich, dass ich nie wieder eine ati karte kaufen werde. bye bye


----------



## Ezio (21. August 2010)

*AW: [Update] AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Ja klar, nur wegen dem Namen -.-


----------



## Tranceport (21. August 2010)

*AW: [Update] AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*



Stallohne schrieb:


> dh für mich, dass ich nie wieder eine ati karte kaufen werde. bye bye


Captn Obvious und seine tollkühne Crew?
Wenns wirklich stimmt, wird NIEMAND mehr eine ATI-Karte kaufen, weil es dann nur noch AMD-Karten gibt ^^

@Topic:
AMD/ATI macht doch für 2 Marken weniger Werbung als Intel/Nvidia für eine, deswegen find ich das Argument mit dem Marketingaufwand etwas lustig ^^


----------



## Fuzi0n (21. August 2010)

*AW: [Update] AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Das wird wohl so aussehen: "AMD Radeon Graphics" Logo in rot, Ati wird also lediglich durch AMD ersetzt. Wird wohl jeder verstehen, dass es sich um eine ATI-Karte handelt, es sei denn man ist ein absoluter Vollhonk.

ATI existiert nun mal nicht mehr, AMD hat die Marke lediglich übergangsweise behalten um den Kunden nicht zu verwirren. Schon seit Jahren klebt auf jeder ATI-Grafikkarte samt Verpackung auch irgendwo das AMD Logo. Es war also offensichtlich, dass dieser Schritt irgendwann kommen würde.


----------



## Fuzi0n (21. August 2010)

*AW: [Update] AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*



Stallohne schrieb:


> dh für mich, dass ich nie wieder eine ati karte kaufen werde. bye bye



Nur weil AMD anstatt ATI draufsteht würdest du dir keine AMD-Grafikkarte mehr kaufen?

Ich habe keine Worte.


----------



## Stricherstrich (21. August 2010)

*AW: AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*



Herb_G schrieb:


> Macht einfach nur Sinn. Mittlerweile ist es so fest im Kundenbewußtsein verankert, dass ATI "AMD ist".




Achso auch bei den 0815 Kunden?Ich denke nicht.
Finds bisschen doof trotzdem werde ich den Namen ATI beibehalten^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. August 2010)

*AW: [Update] AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

0815 kunden kennen weder ATI noch AMD und denen ist das ziemlich wurscht


----------



## TomTomGo1984 (21. August 2010)

*AW: [Update] AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Bei 3DFX wars aber auch durchaus angebracht, da durch die Probleme und FAILS die sie vor der Übernahme hatten das Image ziemlich gelitten hatte. Dazu kommt natürlich, das halt beide die gleichen Produktgruppe hergestellt haben, daher wars durchaus Sinnvoll 3DFX sterben zu lassen, wobei man sagen muss, das FX hatten se ja ne gewisse Zeit bei den (Highend?) Karten.
> 
> Daher kann man das nicht so genau vergleichen mit AMD und ATI


 
Das Beisdpiel 3DFx oder Ageia finde ich gar net so schlecht, immerhin wurden aufgekaufte Informationen in spätere Produkte eingebaut und optimiert.
Wenn man AMD mit dem Fusionkonzept betrachtet ist das nichts anderes, die RV800/RV700/RV600 Chips basieren ja soweit ich weiß noch auf ATI Design/Technik... diese wird aber ab der Fusion APU nicht mehr oder in abgeänderter Form verwendet wodurch auch ein neues Produkt aus den Entwicklungslabors von AMD entsteht.
Somit ist es völlig verständlich den Markennamen ATI aus dem Produkt zu entfernen.


----------



## troppa (21. August 2010)

*AW: [Update] AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*

Das ist glaub ich ganz logisch: keine ATI Technik drin - kein ATI Radeon Logo drauf...

Allerdings ist das Maketingargument meiner Meinung nach Schwachsinn zumal dann auch Radeon verschwinden müßte, weil "ATI Radeon" eine Marke von AMD ist und nicht nur "ATI". Und außer dem werden AMD Grafikkarten wohl auch noch einen Markennamen tragen. Mich hat es 2006 ehrlich gesagt gewundert, dass man bei AMD nicht die Marke "Radeon" sondern "ATI Radeon" übernommen hat. Vlt. weil ich mich schon damit abgefunden hatte.

Und das man zu Intel geht und sagt man habe eine ATI-Karte ist doch Käse. 
Das ist doch so, als würdest du zu Ford gehen und sagst du fährst Golf würdest aber voraussetzen, dass der Verkäufer nicht weiß, dass der von VW ist, oder????

Wenn ich im meinem Leben gelernt habe, dann das Fanboys immer verlieren, außer sie sind Lian Li Fanboys wie ich^^


----------



## Stallohne (22. August 2010)

*AW: [Update] AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*



Fuzi0n schrieb:


> Nur weil AMD anstatt ATI draufsteht würdest du dir keine AMD-Grafikkarte mehr kaufen?
> 
> Ich habe keine Worte.



intel und amd vertragen sich nunmal nicht 
ich finds sehr schade, dass der name "ati" verschwindet.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. August 2010)

*AW: [Update] AMD bald ohne ATi-Logo?*



troppa schrieb:


> Das ist glaub ich ganz logisch: keine ATI Technik drin - kein ATI Radeon Logo drauf...
> 
> Allerdings ist das Maketingargument meiner Meinung nach Schwachsinn zumal dann auch Radeon verschwinden müßte, weil "ATI Radeon" eine Marke von AMD ist und nicht nur "ATI".



ATI ist die Marke/Firma. Radeon das Produkt. Daher passt "AMD Radeon" sehr wohl


----------



## Explosiv (23. August 2010)

Update 23.08.10, siehe erster Post .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Skysnake (23. August 2010)

Vision ist wahrscheinlich nen neuen Feature wie Eyefinity oder so. Irgendwo hab ich zumindest mal was drüber gelesen, glaub war in Bezug auf das Fusion Konzept von AMD.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. August 2010)

Nun ist es endgültig, "ATI" gibts nicht mehr : 

AMD räumt seine Brands auf: Ati ist Geschichte - endgültig - radeon, amd, ati


----------



## Skysnake (30. August 2010)

Ich finds nicht gut, so ne Differenzierung aufzuheben. Angeblicher Imagegewinn hin oder her. Ein möglicher Imageverlust durch den Wegfall der Marke auf Null, kann AMD denk ich nicht sofort einholen. Zudem was machen die jetzt mit der Marke? Veräußern kannste die nicht. Eigentlich müsstest die aus den Büchern nehmen, oder zumindest extrem abwerten, was zumindest in Deutschlang zu ganz schönen Verlusten führen würde in den Büchern. Ich kanns wirklich nicht nachvollziehen und werds wohl auch nie...


----------



## Bääängel (30. August 2010)

Mal schauen, ob HD 6xxx noch ATi oder nur noch AMD heißt.


----------

